# Bands/Musicians that get a lot of *hate* but you actually like?



## Rylynn (Apr 8, 2014)

Mines are Yngwie Malmsteen, Metallica and Avenged Sevenfold (duh)


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 8, 2014)

My friends hate on me for liking BTBAM.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 8, 2014)

Those aren't friends.

My metal friends hate that I like Killswitch Engage, and my not-metal friends hate that I like, well, metal.

But everybody can't stand Mr Bungle!


----------



## Tang (Apr 8, 2014)

I really enjoy Limb Bizkit. 

Also Marilyn Manson. Mechanical Animals is in my top-10'albums of all time. Judge me


----------



## Joose (Apr 8, 2014)

Emmure


----------



## Mischief (Apr 8, 2014)

Dance Gavin Dance.
They get some hate because 1.Their name, 2.Jonny Craig 3.Jonny Craig's absence, and Tilian Pearson's replacement of him. 4."Tilian Pearson's voice will attract attract homos to listen!" (thank youuu Youtube comment assholes)

Personally, I actually REALLY like Tilian Pearson's voice, so that's completely fine with me.
Also, their guitarist, Will Swan, is really good. They may not be everyone's cup of tea, but they are quite good at what they do, and I personally enjoy it.

Nirvana. Yeah, they aren't the greatest band to ever touch the earth. Still, I like some of their music.

Maroon 5. Some people love to hate this band. Eh, to each their own. I started listening to them around the time This Love hit the radio, and I've been listening since. Adam Levine was a major vocal influence on me, and I was singing well before I ever started listening to metal, so.. Yeah, if I'm in the mood for something a bit poppier, Maroon 5 is one of the better options, in my opinion.


----------



## cjms1997 (Apr 8, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> My friends hate on me for liking BTBAM.


I'm going to hate on your friends for not liking BTBAM.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 8, 2014)

rings of saturn


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 8, 2014)

cjms1997 said:


> I'm going to hate on your friends for not liking BTBAM.



...yeah i make poor choices...sometimes 



Another band : Silverstein 


F***ing love them.


----------



## source field (Apr 8, 2014)

John Mayer. I'm a fan of him actually... and this is coming from a fan of players like Guthrie Govan, Paul Gilbert & Allan Holdsworth.


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 8, 2014)

Lana Del Ray


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 8, 2014)

Nickelback. One of the most impressive live acts I've ever seen. And probably the best rock/metal production I've ever heard on the last 2 albums.


----------



## Bazz22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dance Gavin Dance and Sworn In, mostly.


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 8, 2014)

JohnIce said:


> Nickelback. One of the most impressive live acts I've ever seen. And probably the best rock/metal production I've ever heard on the last 2 albums.


 Those tripple recs hnnnnngggg


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 8, 2014)

When the first Creed album came out (my own prison) i dug it, that really was a good album.


----------



## 1longhorn (Apr 8, 2014)

From what I've heard so far, I'm diggin' Winger's _Better Days Comin'_ to be released April 22nd. Hell, I think I'm going to pre order it!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 8, 2014)

Prince. Yeah, I said it!


----------



## stevexc (Apr 8, 2014)

Wait, there's people who hate Prince?


----------



## Cnev (Apr 8, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Wait, there's people who hate Prince?



My mom hates Prince.

I'm pretty fascinated with Die Antwoord. Yolandi's voice is ....ing hilarious and their videos are out of this world.


----------



## guitareben (Apr 8, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Wait, there's people who hate Prince?



Exactly what I thought


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 8, 2014)

Jamiroquai !


----------



## Mischief (Apr 8, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Wait, there's people who hate Prince?



Hatred, meh.. Complete lack of fondness, oh yes.

I reserve my hatred for Nickelback and Creed. hahaha
I'd rather be forced to listen to constant Katy Perry. Blah.


----------



## downburst82 (Apr 8, 2014)

Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Apr 8, 2014)

In Flames' newer material is definitely growing on me. Yeah, Fridén's voice is lame, squealy and petulant, but you have to admit they do have a talent for writing catchy choruses. I also dig the guitar tone from here to the Moon and back, especially on Soundtrack to Your Escape and A Sense of Purpose. 

So their older stuff is better/more metal/tr00, musical progression is what it's about.


----------



## MartinMTL (Apr 8, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> Lana Del Ray



Haven't gotten much hate for that, but I do love her music. And her. Her older stuff is especially good.


----------



## gorthul (Apr 8, 2014)

Bring Me The Horizon

I really like how they evolved over the last few years. Oli's vocals are pretty bad in a live situation, without a doubt, but the songs itself are pretty good.


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 8, 2014)

I lost friends because I love The Mars Volta and Mr. Bungle more than them.


----------



## Nats (Apr 8, 2014)

That Creed dude writes good riffs. I'll go with them. Can't stand the vocals so I pretend they're not there.

"Woody. Woody. Woody. Woody Eyeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## andyjanson (Apr 8, 2014)

Lots...Sleeping With Sirens, My Chemical Romance, Pierce The Veil and Circa Survive to name a small few


----------



## rastachild (Apr 8, 2014)

the faceless's most recent cd. i actually dug hearing more clean vocals


----------



## Joose (Apr 8, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> In Flames' newer material is definitely growing on me. Yeah, Fridén's voice is lame, squealy and petulant, but you have to admit they do have a talent for writing catchy choruses. I also dig the guitar tone from here to the Moon and back, especially on Soundtrack to Your Escape and A Sense of Purpose.
> 
> So their older stuff is better/more metal/tr00, musical progression is what it's about.



I love all In Flames. Except A Sense of Purpose... but out of what, 13 or 14 albums? That's pretty good lol.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 8, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Wait, there's people who hate Prince?



He's a massive douche, brilliant musician though.


----------



## Joose (Apr 8, 2014)

Nats said:


> That Creed dude writes good riffs. I'll go with them. Can't stand the vocals so I pretend they're not there.
> 
> "Woody. Woody. Woody. Woody Eyeeeeeeeeeeeee"



Mark Tremonti is a sensational guitarist. Which is why you listen to Alter Bridge, not Creed. Myles isn't my favorite vocalist, but he plays guitar too, so my respect for him is pretty high up there.

Cry Of Achilles - Alter Bridge - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Murmel (Apr 8, 2014)

source field said:


> John Mayer. I'm a fan of him actually... and this is coming from a fan of players like Guthrie Govan, Paul Gilbert & Allan Holdsworth.


John Mayer is one of the best guitar players in popular music, nothing wrong with liking him.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 8, 2014)

Joose said:


> I love all In Flames. Except A Sense of Purpose... but out of what, 13 or 14 albums? That's pretty good lol.



In Flames is my all-time favorite band. Lots of people have talked shit on them year after year. I like all of their material, personally. 

Other bands in which I get made fun of for liking: Korn, Sevendust, Slipknot, (OLD) Mudvayne.


----------



## cjms1997 (Apr 8, 2014)

Trivium is a band I love, but it seems to get a .... ton of hate. Granted, the new album isn't great, but everything previous was ....ing spot on.


----------



## Joose (Apr 8, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> In Flames is my all-time favorite band. Lots of people have talked shit on them year after year. I like all of their material, personally.
> 
> Other bands in which I get made fun of for liking: Korn, Sevendust, Slipknot, (OLD) Mudvayne.



You get made fun of for listening to Sevendust? Wtf? They're not one of those bands that strayed from their original sound or anything. Then again... I have a Dust tattoo sooooooo, obviously I love them.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 8, 2014)

Bands:
Kill switch engage
Slipknot
Arch enemy

Musicians:
Tim lambesis 
Hear me out on this one. He may be a down to earth POS, but I don't know him personally and as a vocalist, I respect him (again as a vocalist) and I still like his vocals for as I lay dying. Just because he tried to have his wife killed, doesn't mean I'm suddenly going to dislike his work he did. People need to understand that as I see comment and posts everywhere like "I liked his work in as I lay dying until he tried to have his wife killed."


----------



## Zalbu (Apr 8, 2014)

Pretty much every modern pop diva.


----------



## rokket2005 (Apr 8, 2014)

Phil Collins, No jacket Required was the first album I ever considered to be my favorite album, and it's still great. 
Also, Third Eye Blind. The First 3 3EB records are amazing. No qualifiers. Amazing.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm fond of Hollywood Undead. I'm actually fond of a lot of music that gets me made fun of. I tend not to give people shit when they like music I don't. 

Doesn't stop me from wondering why anyone likes Future or Lil Wayne though.


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 8, 2014)

Kanye West.

Can't believe I just wrote that, but it's true. Despite him being a total nutjob I really liked Yeezus... it was pretty out there and I can respect that.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Apr 8, 2014)

source field said:


> John Mayer. I'm a fan of him actually... and this is coming from a fan of players like Guthrie Govan, Paul Gilbert & Allan Holdsworth.



How people diss Mayer is baffling to me to be honest.

Yes he is not a shred guy, but the guy wails on the blues-rock/trad-blues guitar, both acoustic and electric. His fingerpicking stuff is not easy (think someone like Mark Knopfler or Tuck Andress). 

He received compliments from Paul Gilbert, Alex Skolnick, Tommy Emmanuel, Joe Bonamassa, Scott Henderson and has been playing & collaborating with jazz-fusion virtuosos such as Chick Corea, Herbie Hancock, John Scofield, Mark Whitfield. Something that many musicians dream of accomplishing lol


----------



## dedsouth333 (Apr 8, 2014)

Metallica

Especially from the Load/Reload days.

Other than that, I get a lot of whit for listening to anything heavier than Hinder or whatever other radio band is "hot" arm.


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 8, 2014)

Jamiroquai. Huge fan of them. Come at me bro.


----------



## Doug N (Apr 8, 2014)

Not a huge list, and not in constant rotation, but these bands are sometimes just right:

Godsmack
Hed(P.E.)
Nirvana
Skid Row - specifically Slave to the Grind
SOAD


----------



## Fry5150 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sworn in and villians get the most hate from my friends but I really dig those bands 

I also really dig load from metallica too lol


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 9, 2014)

Yoko On.... 


No I cant do it. Not even for the sake of a joke...








Yep, Jamiroquai. Nickelback too...

For the record, I have WORSHIPED every sound In Flames have made since conception. Period.


----------



## abandonist (Apr 9, 2014)

Prince. 

Purple Rain is better than anything you care to bring up.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Apr 9, 2014)

Jimi Hendrix-yes, Hendrix hate is prevalent 
Kurt Cobain/Nirvana
Coal Chamber
Korn
Oingo Boingo/Danny Elfman
John Cage


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 9, 2014)

nostealbucket said:


> I lost friends because I love The Mars Volta and Mr. Bungle more than them.


Your freinds are insane.

I'd add the Silversun Pickups.


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 9, 2014)

To add to my list:

Metallica's Reload album. Very nostalgic for me, and it has some killer riffs. Eat me.

Korn - everything from Issues and before are solid albums. Very catchy riffage, and genuine production. Also, much nostalgia. So energy. Wow.

Although I will say Korn has a pretty solid fanbase on SSO, for obvious reasons.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Apr 9, 2014)

Murmel said:


> John Mayer is one of the best guitar players, nothing wrong with liking him.


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 9, 2014)

Heh wow, I like most of the bands brought up in this thread, did not expect many of these artists to be that controversial among your friends.

I should add one of mine though that I in fact do get some weird looks for: Bon Jovi! Disregarding their last 10 years or so, they've put out some incredible material. Especially the These Days record. Also, Riche Sambora's first solo album in particular is magical.


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 9, 2014)

Limp Bizkit,

My favourite band ever, finally got to see them live last year, was the greatest moment of my life up in the front row, waited many many years to see them!


----------



## F1Filter (Apr 9, 2014)

Sparks. Usually get the "what drugs are you on???" look when I mention that band.


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 9, 2014)

don't know man.
probably Metallica in the time of Load and ReLoad.
most people hate it. I like it.

Other than that? BMTH. Sempiternal is phenomenal and i respect them a lot. they grew a lot as musicians and songwriters.

what else?
Godsmack - Great summer time music. Plus it remeinds me of my dad and that he took me with him whenever he got out his motorcycle in summer.


----------



## shanike (Apr 9, 2014)

Emmure, Attila, Bring me the horizon, Chelsea grin.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Apr 9, 2014)

Japanese 'MUCC'

Most people already dislike japanese rock/metal/pop and dislike MUCC even more for sounding even 'weirder' than the usual stuff. 
The friends I have that actually like japanese music hate MUCC... Can't they see that they're so retardedly artistic, genuine and talented?! Ferkin' plebs


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 9, 2014)

I see Mudvayne being mentioned - for me "End of All Things to Come" is up there with other classic albums from that time like Aenima and Toxicity, great album start to finish.


----------



## Decreate (Apr 9, 2014)

Ummmm.....Babymetal


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 9, 2014)

JohnIce said:


> Heh wow, I like most of the bands brought up in this thread, did not expect many of these artists to be that controversial among your friends.
> 
> I should add one of mine though that I in fact do get some weird looks for: Bon Jovi! Disregarding their last 10 years or so, they've put out some incredible material. Especially the These Days record. Also, Riche Sambora's first solo album in particular is magical.



Once upon a time I had a Sega Saturn and a game called Johnny Bazookatone. As a mindless child, I loved to loop the intro song. If I recall correctly, it was written by Richie Sambora. It's a cheesy as shit little techno/rock song that holds a lot of nostalgia for me. Everyone in my family was surely sick of hearing the damn song back then. I mention this because your mention of Bon Jovi had me look up the track again after god knows how long. Still insanely cheesy, though somehow catchy.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 9, 2014)

Wolves In The Throne Room


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 9, 2014)

Mariah Carey. She's the best. It's too bad most of her music isn't very good. Her Christmas CD goes into my car every year from Thanksgiving to New Years, I must have listened to it 500 times or so over the years.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 9, 2014)

Haters talk but I can't hear them...


----------



## jvms (Apr 9, 2014)

Taylor Swift. Red if a ....ing amazing album, no matter what anyone says


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 9, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> Lana Del Ray



I might've liked her......if not for my bandmates playing her entire goddamn album at least 10 times through on tour a couple years back.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Apr 9, 2014)

Joose said:


> You get made fun of for listening to Sevendust? Wtf? They're not one of those bands that strayed from their original sound or anything. Then again... I have a Dust tattoo sooooooo, obviously I love them.



It's usually not nearly as bad as the hate I get for liking the others I listed. I just get remarks like "you still like nu-metal" and crap like that. I was in middle/high school when nu-metal was blowing up, so I still hold a lot of that music near and dear. Often times, it's the dumb ones who have no idea about Sevendust that think they are "just another nu-metal band" and give me hell for it. It's hard for me to imagine a lot of people NOT liking them. They are a fantastic band who really love their fans. Great guys, great music.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 9, 2014)

jvms said:


> Taylor Swift. Red if a ....ing amazing album, no matter what anyone says



I'm an adult male who likes nothing more than to listen to and make very angry, scary music while doing manly male things.

I love Taylor Swift.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 9, 2014)

I've seen several responses and I must say that...

...I love Jamiroquai, since I first heard them in 1993. The song was "When we're gonna learn". I was already into a lot of metal back then, but Jamiroquai sounded really good to my ears, I never had prejudice with their style. I bought some of their cd's right away and I'm still a fan. I don't listen to them every day but I really enjoy their songs. Space Cowboy is a great, great song... the thing I love the most from these guys are their basslines, always creative, and their tones are insanely good. Overall, good, good music! 

People would tease me and say that I like "Jamirogay" or whatever, I didn't care! lol

I also got shit for liking some disco music, The Cardigans, some old Gangsta Rap, Skrillex, stuff like that, but I don't give a shit!  

I also really like Lana Del Rey, but I never got shit for liking her. Just thought I should mention. 

I love Nickelback and I got shit for liking them, but I don't care at all, I think they're a solid rock band with several tunes I enjoy, a hell of a tone, huge production and they are great live.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2014)

Most of Linkin Park. 
Mostly, because I gladly hate on the stuff since Minutes to Midnight. 

Rammstein
Breaking Benjamin
Metallica (1991 - 1997)


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 9, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> I'd add the Silversun Pickups.



There's Silversun Pickups hate?  I guess I could see why people wouldn't like them, personally I think they're really good and there's some really cool layers to their music, I've got Carnavas and Swoon on my iPod. 

As for my own contribution, I like a lot of the metalcore stuff people don't seem to like (Memphis May Fire, Sleeping with Sirens, Pierce the Veil, Of Mice and Men mainly among a few other bands.)

Also, Ellie Goulding. 

Jamiroquai rules.

And I do like Avenged Sevenfold. They were one of the bands that helped get me in to metal and while I haven't listened to the new album, I do still enjoy their old albums.


----------



## Joose (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been known to like a few Lady Gaga and Katy Perry songs....


----------



## Kaickul (Apr 9, 2014)

Huge Green Day fan here.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 9, 2014)

I love Avenged Sevenfold, if it wasn't for City of Evil I probably wouldn't be into metal or guitar at all. They really got me interested in it all. The others are just some metalcore bands like Memphis May Fire and Asking Alexandria. I surprisingly get hate for liking Frank Sinatra hahaha oh well


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 9, 2014)

The Haarp Machine - i know that it was recorded with studio trickery, but the music is damn solid and it sounds killer.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd like to add dirge within to my list. I really like dirge within.


----------



## Der JD (Apr 9, 2014)

I like a lot of disco. Not really surprising, though. A lot of disco has a fairly fast tempo and is written in minor keys (in common with metal). 

Also, 80s hair metal: 

Ratt
Winger
LA Guns
Great White
Skid Row

Modern metal bands that some people think it's cool to hate on: 

Killswitch Engage
As I Lay Dying
Unearth
Shadows Fall
Trivium
In Flames


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm 39 and a musical omnivore, so of most my friends don't understand that I like Limp Bizkit (Wes Borland), The Devil Wears Prada, Suicide Silence, Emmure, The Acacia Strain, and Whitechapel, to name a few.

They used to like Fear Factory and Sepultura, but somehow they ended up with Coldplay and Death Cab for Cutie.


----------



## Ivars V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Bunny The Bear. Also, I get some bad looks for having a heartagram tattoo (HIMster here) while at metal shows.


----------



## Mischief (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I'm going to revise my original statement.


Nevermore, Gorod, Breaking Benjamin, early Linkin Park, Flyleaf, SOAD- Anything in the realm of metal, will be hated by anyone who hates metal.

Dance Gavin Dance, and other bands tossed into the "Post-Hardcore" category- Because "IF IT SAYS CORE, IT'S NOT REAL MUSIC, IT"S SHITTY TEEN POP FOR PEOPLE WHO CAN'T HANDLE REAL METAL!... MURRICA!" (Yes, that's a common comment I see on Facebook, minus the last part. heheh)

Maroon 5, Adele, Christina Perri, Two Door Cinema Club, Panic! At The Disco, Green Day- Anything that would play on a Top 40 station, because hipsters will hate anything popular.

Same bands and artists listed above, because "Anything made after 1990 is shite! Rock and Roll has died, and now there's no good music being made!! MURRICA!!!!!"
Yeah.. I've met those too.

Nirvana, because no good music after 1990, grunge sucks, the 90s sucked,
The Cardigans, because they are Swedish and.. MURRICA!





(Yes, the photo was intended for irony)


And last but not least, the band I've seen the most hatred for.. Primus. Everyone I've seen who has heard of them- They always say the same thing! "Primus sucks!"


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Apr 9, 2014)

Static-X 
Developed my early rhythm chops thanks to their debut lp Wisconsin Death Trip, and their follow up - Machine. I consider those amazing albums front to back, very rarely ever skipping a track. Great examples that you can make heavy music without necessarily have the slightest bit of technicality in your guitars. 

Savage Garden
This is more so in my group of friends where varying sub genres of death metal is the prevailing status quo with very little tolerance for Rock. Probably because we're all musicians in said sub genres?

Mercenary 
Probably the vocals on their early releases, very dramatic but I love em! Phenomenal song writing and phrasing, glad that despite their huge line up change over the years that they're still putting out awesome material!

Mnemic
I don't know why they get hate, but I think it's because some people hear the material expecting more tech for their liking/taste but don't end up getting that? I dunno. But Mechanical Spin Phenomena still holds up and stands out amongst so many metal albums to my ears.

Will Smith
Need I explain?


----------



## Maku (Apr 9, 2014)

Paramore and a bunch of post-hardcore bands (Dance Gavin Dance, A Lot Like Birds, Tides of Man etc.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2014)

Mischief said:


>



That reminds me. I ....ing love Feared, even though they get a lot of hate here for being too "generic." Ola's not trying to break new ground, he's trying to write some heavy, groovy metal music, and it works in my opinion.



GatherTheArsenal said:


> Static-X
> Developed my early rhythm chops thanks to their debut lp Wisconsin Death Trip, and their follow up - Machine. I consider those amazing albums front to back, very rarely ever skipping a track. Great examples that you can make heavy music without necessarily have the slightest bit of technicality in your guitars.



I agree, although I thought Shadow Zone and Start a War were just okay, and Cult of Static was terrible. I'm glad to see that the band is finally hung up, though. I don't think Wayne can write good music anymore.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree, although I thought Shadow Zone and Start a War were just okay, and Cult of Static was terrible. I'm glad to see that the band is finally hung up, though. I don't think Wayne can write good music anymore.



i thought wayne static solo cd was pretty cool, better than cult of static for sure. start a war was pretty good for them i thought and cannibal too


----------



## Mischief (Apr 9, 2014)

Maku said:


> Paramore and a bunch of post-hardcore bands (Dance Gavin Dance, A Lot Like Birds, Tides of Man etc.)



I understand. I listen to all 4 bands mentioned.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 9, 2014)

Emmure and Waking the Cadaver. <3 both bands.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 9, 2014)

I would like to add Motley Crue to my list.
And I still DGAF.


----------



## Joose (Apr 9, 2014)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Emmure and Waking the Cadaver. <3 both bands.



Careful, you're going to get neg repped for saying "Emmure", apparently. And that computer tough guy won't sign it either.


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 9, 2014)

Good old Waking the Cadaver. Y'know, I thought their second album wasn't bad. What was the one before it called again, "Perverse Recollections of a Necromangler" or something? lol


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 9, 2014)

Joose said:


> Careful, you're going to get neg repped for saying "Emmure", apparently. And that computer tough guy won't sign it either.



lol'd hard at your rep board at the guy who said your just as bad as an icp fan for liking emmure. I guess you'll just have to live with that hahahaha


----------



## Joose (Apr 9, 2014)

rectifryer said:


> lol'd hard at your rep board at the guy who said your just as bad as an icp fan for liking emmure. I guess you'll just have to live with that hahahaha



What will I ever do???


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 9, 2014)

> lol'd hard at your rep board at the guy who said your just as bad as an icp fan for liking emmure. I guess you'll just have to live with that hahahaha



Dude far out that's pretty funny. I didn't mind The Respect Issue by Emmure.

*waits for neg rep*


----------



## thrsher (Apr 9, 2014)

i like emmure first 3 records, all down hill after that


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 9, 2014)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> I'm 39 and a musical omnivore, so of most my friends don't understand that I like Limp Bizkit (Wes Borland), The Devil Wears Prada, Suicide Silence, Emmure, The Acacia Strain, and Whitechapel, to name a few.
> 
> They used to like *Fear Factory* and *Sepultura*, but somehow they ended up with *Coldplay *and *Death Cab for Cutie*.



Wow. Much suck. How boring.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 9, 2014)

JEngelking said:


> There's Silversun Pickups hate?  I guess I could see why people wouldn't like them, personally I think they're really good and there's some really cool layers to their music, I've got Carnavas and Swoon on my iPod.
> 
> As for my own contribution, I like a lot of the metalcore stuff people don't seem to like (Memphis May Fire, Sleeping with Sirens, Pierce the Veil, Of Mice and Men mainly among a few other bands.)
> 
> ...



I don't know much songs by Silversun Pickups but I really enjoy what I heard. The bass is killer in that band... and I love the distorted tone, weird and really cool!


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 9, 2014)

Im a humongous fan of lil b and have been for years. he releases a new album every month (54 albums in total, over 10,000 songs currently) and I listen to lil b almost every single day.


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nickelback.





























































Just kidding!!!!


----------



## Lifestalker (Apr 9, 2014)

Muse, Michael Jackson (The Jacksons inclusive), Behold The Arctopus, Foo Fighters, Justin Timberlake, Maroon 5, Phoenix, Radiohead, Queen, Taproot(mostly listen to Gift and earlier material). Oh yeah, my friends can't stand it that classical is my favorite; Vivaldi, Mozart, Chopin, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Bach, Schubert, etc, etc. 

Quite a few others. People can hate on my musical taste all they want, but I still find mine to be superior than 95% of the population.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 9, 2014)

There are people who hate Queen?


----------



## Kullerbytta (Apr 10, 2014)

jvms said:


> Taylor Swift. Red if a ....ing amazing album, no matter what anyone says



I've always thought 'Trouble' was such a catchy song and her voice is so... Cute? in it. Only one I ever told that is my fiance 
I've probably heard more of her songs without knowing it was her but that's the only pop-song I know for certain is hers. 

'now I'm lying on the cold hard *GROUUUUUUUUUUUUUND, Groooooooooooooound*'


----------



## Joose (Apr 10, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> There are people who hate Queen?











thrsher said:


> i like emmure first 3 records, all down hill after that



I like them all. Dude's gonna go dispatch lots of rep just to neg rep me again for that one.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 10, 2014)

thrsher said:


> i like emmure first 3 records, all down hill after that



I like all Emmure, although the first 3 records (plus the EP and the 3 track demo) were definitely the best. Goodbye to the Gallows is the best imo. Funny how Struc/tures have a lot of early Emmure-like sounding moments (especially on All of The Above EP, listen to You Got A Henna Tattoo That Said Forever and compare, and the fact they got Frankie to feature on Relapse; Signs) but no one gives them hate for that. Like both bands tho.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 10, 2014)

I like Asking Alexandria, Black Veil Brides AND Escape the Fate. 

I seriously do. Not in a huge level, but I like these bands! hehe


----------



## flyingV (Apr 10, 2014)

DarkWolfXV said:


> I like all Emmure, although the first 3 records (plus the EP and the 3 track demo) were definitely the best. Goodbye to the Gallows is the best imo. Funny how Struc/tures have a lot of early Emmure-like sounding moments (especially on All of The Above EP, listen to You Got A Henna Tattoo That Said Forever and compare, and the fact they got Frankie to feature on Relapse; Signs) but no one gives them hate for that. Like both bands tho.


I own every Emmure Record. Yes, maybe Frankie is a dickhead, I don´t care. The music is groovy as hell, thats all that matters to me. I don´t have to listen to tech-death 24/7 and bash everything that isn´t "technical" enough. If a simple riff/breakdown/whatever gets my head banging, I am one happy Metalhead.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Apr 10, 2014)

so many pop artists its not even funny and just general bands that people hate on but i like what i like


----------



## Necris (Apr 10, 2014)

Bands that get hate from the metal crowd, usually on the basis that they aren't metal. I haven't met many people who aren't primarily metal listeners who don't like them:

Earth, Wind and Fire
Tower of Power

Musicians who seem to get hate from all sides:
Merzbow


----------



## Joose (Apr 10, 2014)

I enjoy Attack Attack!'s self-titled album, but nothing else.

Dimmu Borgir's "Death Cult Armageddon" 

Suicide Silence -But do they really get all that much hate? I don't see much anymore; I think "The Black Crown" really changed a lot of people's minds. I'm a huge fan of everything they've done.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 10, 2014)

I like Attack Attack! and Someday Came Suddenly non-ironically. Crucify me. Stick Stickly is legendary. Just look at the amount of bands which copy them.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 10, 2014)

I loved the shitty demo version of The Peoples Elbow back in 2008 lol.


----------



## Orthodox (Apr 10, 2014)

Emmure-
As mentioned before, I see it as similar to playing Call of Duty, you know it's not complex and not much effort went into coming up with something original but it's good, dumb fun. Also Joey Sturgis' production is incredible.

Green Day-
The band that got me into rock in general and got me to pick up a guitar

Slipknot-
The gateway drug to heavier stuff as I'm sure it was for many others

also Motley Crue


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 10, 2014)

JEngelking said:


> There's Silversun Pickups hate?  I guess I could see why people wouldn't like them, personally I think they're really good and there's some really cool layers to their music, I've got Carnavas and Swoon on my iPod.


The complaint I always hear is that they're ripping off The smashing Pumpkins





> And I do like Avenged Sevenfold. They were one of the bands that helped get me in to metal and while I haven't listened to the new album, I do still enjoy their old albums.


I've said it before and I'll say it again Nightmare is one of the best sounding/produced albums ever, like a modern day Black Album and the guitar playing and songs are pretty good for radio metal IMO.


----------



## Ajb667 (Apr 10, 2014)

Bullet for my Valentine, Trivium (I absolutely HATE the screams and growls. Absolutely AWFUL) and The Acacia Strain.

BFMV will always have a special place in my heart since it's the band that got me into metal.


----------



## Der JD (Apr 10, 2014)

Forgot to mention Staind. I don't like everything they've done but I do like his voice and vocal melodies.


----------



## MFB (Apr 10, 2014)

Joose said:


> Dimmu Borgir's "Death Cult Armageddon"



How... how can they hate it?

OT: John Mayer, but I give zero ....s about enjoying him


----------



## Joose (Apr 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> How... how can they hate it?



Because the production is WAY too good to be "trve kvlt".


----------



## fps (Apr 10, 2014)

Ajb667 said:


> Bullet for my Valentine, Trivium .



These two for me are the worst offenders when it comes to uninspired watered down retreads of other better bands from many years ago.

Who do people genuinely not like? I enjoy a bit of Limp Bizkit as long as I don't listen to the lyrics.


----------



## Nmaster (Apr 10, 2014)

I've always gotten some crap for liking Korn, since apparently they are "not metal enough." I'm not really a big fan of their newer stuff, but their first few albums are what pretty much inspired me to play/write music.


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh shit, I forgot about Earth Wind & Fire. Those guys are phenomenal! I got to see them live years ago, with my mom who is a huge EWF fan. She got me into them. Those guys have some groove for sure, and Philip Bailey can sing like a motherf-

Also, the Dysfunction album by Staind. Love it to death. Very interesting chords, and the guitars sound monstrous. That album overall is pretty heavy and energetic.

And also... 311. Especially their early albums. A lot of people hate on them now, especially other musicians. I'm not huge on their newer material, but their old albums are solid. Tim Mahoney's guitar playing is very tasteful, and Chad is a monster drummer.

h8rs gon h8


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh shit I totally forgot about Staind. Yeah they're ace.

Also with the whole Emmure/Frankie thing, it just reminds me of Limp Bizkit/Fred hate. Yeah, he's a tosser. No, I don't care.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 11, 2014)

I grew up on classic rock and I guess you'd call it hair metal. So I have a soft spot for a lot of things. 

The thing that stands out the most for people that I enjoy is

Rap music...specifically horrorcore and old school rap like 2pac 
Other than that I LOOOOVVVEEEEE

Hall and Oates
Prince
Michael Jackson
Earth Wind and Fire 


I also like some of todays pop music like Katy Perry....and Katy Perry.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Apr 11, 2014)

All the Old school RnB I listen to and sing.

also converge and carnal forge.

Screw em. I love those bands


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 11, 2014)

I love the first two My Chemical Romance albums, and the Black Parade was ok, and I only liked like 1 song off their new one.

And my wife is the only one that knows, but she still gives me a bunch of crap about it, but Let It Go is a badass song.


----------



## ErkerAsylum (Apr 11, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> Pretty much every modern pop diva.



Yeah I like catchy pop music too. Liking Katy Perry as much as I do gets me hate sometimes....


----------



## Nonapod (Apr 11, 2014)

Some of my Spotify playlists look like they were made by a mental patient. I'll have a Commodores song followed by a Goatwhore song followed by an R.E.M. song followed by a Johnny Burnette Trio song followed by a Saxon song followed by a Dream Theater song followed by a Beastie Boys song... you get the idea.


----------



## potatohead (Apr 12, 2014)

Three Days Grace
Lacuna Coil


----------



## mdeeRocks (Apr 12, 2014)

Michael Jackson, Kirk Hammet.


----------



## fassaction (Apr 12, 2014)

JohnIce said:


> Nickelback. One of the most impressive live acts I've ever seen. And probably the best rock/metal production I've ever heard on the last 2 albums.



I get a ton of hate for having a couple of their albums...what can I say, Im a sucker for a good hook, no matter how cheesy it is.

Their tone....my god!!! They have the most heavenly monster modern rock tone that I think is just bitchin. Its hard to not enjoy a song when the tone is THAT good.


----------



## fassaction (Apr 12, 2014)

mdeeRocks said:


> Michael Jackson, Kirk Hammet.



MJ will always be the king of pop, even if he was a total weirdo....the man was insanely talented.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 12, 2014)

Joose said:


> Suicide Silence -But do they really get all that much hate? I don't see much anymore; I think "The Black Crown" really changed a lot of people's minds. I'm a huge fan of everything they've done.



Nah, I think people are just taking the "ignore them and they'll go away" approach. That's what I've been trying to do at least.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 12, 2014)

1longhorn said:


> From what I've heard so far, I'm diggin' Winger's _Better Days Comin'_ to be released April 22nd. Hell, I think I'm going to pre order it!



I just saw Winger perform on the Monsters of Rock Cruise. I'm not sure why anyone ever made fun of those guys, because they are incredible live. I was totally stunned. 

I can't claim to be a _huge_ Winger fan, but I liked'em enough to buy their 2011 record, "Karma." It's a good record.

So, who do I like who people hate? Winger, Poison, and Crazy Town.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Apr 12, 2014)

Malmsteen, and i totaly get why most people don't like him and even agree with him. yeah he is an arrogant prick at times but if you just set that aside and listen to the playing, whats not to love?


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 12, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> I just saw Winger perform on the Monsters of Rock Cruise. I'm not sure why anyone ever made fun of those guys, because they are incredible live. I was totally stunned.
> 
> I can't claim to be a _huge_ Winger fan, but I liked'em enough to buy their 2011 record, "Karma." It's a good record.
> 
> So, who do I like who people hate? Winger, Poison, and Crazy Town.



I don't know much about Crazy Town besides their singles, but I must say that I really like Drowning. That song is awesome and I always listen to it from time to time.


----------



## The_Mop (Apr 12, 2014)

Mansun. Probably a weird one, part of the brit-pop scene in the UK in the 90s but kinda disappeared mysteriously (they were compared to Oasis and Blur and the like at the time).

Pretty much anyone I've brought it up with either doesn't know who they are or said they suck. But as far as I can see, they've got some brilliant and weirdly progressive stuff.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 12, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> I don't know much about Crazy Town besides their singles, but I must say that I really like Drowning. That song is awesome and I always listen to it from time to time.



"Drowning" is a great song. Check out "Change," too.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 13, 2014)

Multiple people on this planet who like Crazy Town actually exist?



....and there goes my last shred of hope for humanity.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 13, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> Multiple people on this planet who like Crazy Town actually exist?
> 
> 
> 
> ....and there goes my last shred of hope for humanity.



And we're all honored to be the men who killed your last shred of hope for humanity.


----------



## Harry (Apr 13, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Wolves In The Throne Room



Way too unknown of a band in the grand scheme of things to have generated any significant degree of 'hate'. In fact this is the first I've heard of them having apparently been hated on somewhere



TheFerryMan said:


> also converge



They've gotta be one of the most well respected bands in that style  
IMO definitely not a band that gets a lot of hate at all.
Sure not everyone digs them, but I tend to think the vast majority of people that know what the band is about definitely have a degree of respect for them and get why they've been such an important and influential band in that style.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 13, 2014)

Dare I say I like a few songs from Asking Alexandria's latest record?


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 13, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> Multiple people on this planet who like Crazy Town actually exist?
> 
> 
> 
> ....and there goes my last shred of hope for humanity.



I don't know about Crazy Town (only heard one song) but coming into a thread like this to bash people's answers is kinda like going to a gynecologist to laugh at people with STD's. When it's _that_ easy, doing it anyway is just being dickish in my opinion  If the bands mentioned here didn't get "hate" already then they wouldn't be brought up, so why bother being that guy?


----------



## stretcher7 (Apr 13, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> There are people who hate Queen?



LOL


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 13, 2014)

JohnIce said:


> I don't know about Crazy Town (only heard one song) but coming into a thread like this to bash people's answers is kinda like going to a gynecologist to laugh at people with STD's. When it's _that_ easy, doing it anyway is just being dickish in my opinion  If the bands mentioned here didn't get "hate" already then they wouldn't be brought up, so why bother being that guy?



I tried to play nice, I really did. I even let Nickelback slide. That should say something.


----------



## Necris (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't even know what "Crazy Town" is.


----------



## Alice AKW (Apr 13, 2014)

Imogen Heap
Gotye
Imagine Dragons
Intervals with Vocals
Hacktivist
Coheed And Cambria
Blue October
Avatar
Post-Minutes To Midnight Linkin Park
Motionless In White
Skillet
Steam Powered Giraffe
Voltaire


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 14, 2014)

Paramore has gotten me laughed at a couple of times, but fvck the haters. 

Honestly, all of my friends who like metal tend to be the most open-minded, so the only hate I ever get is from "normal" people for listening to metal at all


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 14, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> And we're all honored to be the men who killed your last shred of hope for humanity.



Yeah, F humanity! lol


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 14, 2014)

fassaction said:


> I get a ton of hate for having a couple of their albums...what can I say, Im a sucker for a good hook, no matter how cheesy it is.
> 
> Their tone....my god!!! They have the most heavenly monster modern rock tone that I think is just bitchin. Its hard to not enjoy a song when the tone is THAT good.



Nickelback's tone is GOD TIER. And Chad's got a great voice and writes great songs. There, I said it. I'm a fan


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 14, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> Yeah, F humanity! lol



I like One Direction...


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kane_Wolf said:


> *snip*
> Voltaire


Oh man....I like Voltaire. He's a really cool dude (talked to him spanning several years at Dragoncon here in ATL) and his "Gothic Jazz(?)" (as my kid calls it lol) is awesome IMO


----------



## JustMac (Apr 14, 2014)

Sophie Ellis Bexter, Kylie Minogue, Madonna, Robyn... most of my friends think I'm a total queen for liking this stuff  I know they aren't hated, per-se, but they seem to get a few grimaces when I tell people.

I'm also convinced I don't just like Limp Bizkit ironically. 

PS Whoever said Converge, u r loco! The amount of times I've seen Jane Doe on those "best of the 00's" lists, by non-metal music sites, they're unanimously loved!


----------



## stevexc (Apr 14, 2014)

I gotta add Dragonforce to my list. I can't ever think of a time when I'll put their music on intentionally, but they put on one hell of a live show.

Everyone who complains that they can't pull it off live really needs to remove their heads from their anuses... they definitely can. They may have bad nights, but they can definitely play their own stuff, and put on a fun show.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 14, 2014)

I like the Imagine Dragons...seriously.

...And 1980s Madonna.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 14, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> I like the Imagine Dragons...seriously.



Them, AWOLNATION, One Republic... all actually pretty good.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 14, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Them, AWOLNATION, One Republic... all actually pretty good.



I liked Republica in the late 90s.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 14, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> I like the Imagine Dragons...seriously.
> 
> ...And 1980s Madonna.



I admit I like Radioactive. But I was disappointed when I heard the other songs, they sounded nothing like it. I liked the electronic stuff in Radioactive and the rest of the songs sound more like indie sing along stuff and I don't like them). 

I do like some old Madonna tunes as well, such as "Oh Father", "Live to Tell", etc. She was really good back in the day.


----------



## KFW (Apr 14, 2014)

311 gets a lot of hate, but damn. You can't deny how infectious it is, and they have some really great songs. Stuff that's technical and beautifully written, but gets overlooked because of their simpler rap/rock songs.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 14, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> I admit I like Radioactive. But I was disappointed when I heard the other songs, they sounded nothing like it. I liked the electronic stuff in Radioactive and the rest of the songs sound more like indie sing along stuff and I don't like them).
> 
> I do like some old Madonna tunes as well, such as "Oh Father", "Live to Tell", etc. She was really good back in the day.



I've listened to a few Imagine Dragons songs and I can't say I've heard any that I hate, but I do like "Radioactive" the best out of the bunch.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Apr 14, 2014)

Necris said:


> I don't even know what "Crazy Town" is.





There ya go...


----------



## Toxic Dover (Apr 14, 2014)

As of late, Lorde has been my "guilty pleasure"... Royals and Team are decent, catchy songs, but the rest of her album is better IMO and it's all pretty addictive.


----------



## Joose (Apr 14, 2014)

Toxic Dover said:


> There ya go...




That tends to be the song most people remember them for. I always think of this one though..


----------



## 3074326 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ellie Goulding
Lady Gaga
Katy Perry
Justin Timberlake
MIA

Not saying I have this shit on my iPod, but each have some songs I actually really like. Although I do actually have some of it on my iPod...


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Apr 15, 2014)

Joose said:


> That tends to be the song most people remember them for. I always think of this one though..




Yeah, while "Butterfly" certainly has a "hook" to it, I don't think it's one of their better songs. Their second record is far better than "Gift of Game." On the second record, I really like "Drowning" and "Change." "Change" is a great song.


----------



## greendog86 (Apr 15, 2014)

1. nickelback - everyone hates them for some unknown reason... i think
they make some awesome rocknroll anthems.

2. bullet for my valentine - i don't know... despite the silly lyrics i think
these guys have really nice melodies and killing riffs, catchy choruses.. i just like it. not everything needs to be ultra technical and progressive.

3.the "new" in flames - i still like their old material though... its like 2 different bands for me. i remember when "reroute to remain" came out and everyone was like "wtf is this shit?! keyboards? what happened to his voice?" but i was like "this is the shit!"... i could listen to cloud connected on loops all day long. :]


----------



## MistaSnowman (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## amogtr (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a huge Trivium fan and have been since the first album. For some reason they aren't considered metal enough? My metal friend refused to come see them with me without ever having listened just because of their reputation. Later that night I made him check out Dusk Dismantled and he really liked it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Apr 17, 2014)

They get a lot of hate, and I will admit that their vocalist is pretty irritating, but I've been on a Sworn In kick lately...dat groove doe! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ScDRT0ZyCE


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2014)

3074326 said:


> Ellie Goulding
> Lady Gaga
> Katy Perry
> Justin Timberlake
> ...



Ellie Goulding is awesome. I just like the sound of her voice. 

I wanna hate Katy Perry songs bc I think they're usually about silly girly shit, but they're always so damn catchy. 

Kelly Clarkson's voice is SICK. But she sings about middle school girl problems.


----------



## Der JD (Apr 17, 2014)

_"Bands that get a lot of hate that you actually like"-_

Well, in light of the "Destruction of the Symphony" thread, I'll add Megadeth (or more specifically, Dave Mustaine) to what I already posted.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 17, 2014)

Man, I actually really like Killer Be Killed. I'm pumped for the album.


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 17, 2014)

Sigh, here we go. Most of these aren't bands I would say aren't disliked by most people in particular, mostly just what I believe the average ss.org listens to.

Fall Out Boy
My Chemical Romance
Blink 182
Avenged Sevenfold
We The Kings
Lorde
and various other indie/hipster-ish bands

I dunno I used to be snobby about what I listened to, but then I realized that was dumb because I like catchy pop songs (almost) as much as I like classic rock, metal, and progressive stuff.


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma (Apr 17, 2014)

Emmure
Limp Bizkit
Rihanna

12 years ago I would have said I'm a f***in poser. Now my reputation here is ruined before I even started, hehe.


----------



## fps (Apr 21, 2014)

greendog86 said:


> 1. nickelback - everyone hates them for some unknown reason... i think
> they make some awesome rocknroll anthems.



It's because they're Canadian. Bullet For My Valentine are indefensible to me!!


----------



## blaaargh (Apr 21, 2014)

bfmv kicks all kinds of ass dude. they were p much the only scene band I could get into back in the day. I will also defend linkin park, fall out boy, and old mcr until I die. same goes for as I lay dying


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Apr 21, 2014)

Nails In Your Coffin said:


> I like the Imagine Dragons...seriously.



Same here hehe


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Apr 22, 2014)

Iwrestledabearonce. 
Everyone seems to see them as "pretentious hipsters that are trying too hard to be funny and their music is just clusterf*ck of incompatible fragments". But I find their music interesting and enjoyable, and Krysta is best female metal vocalist that I know of.

That being said, I don't like their last album at all and I feel that their "album" tracks are usually better than their "youtube" ones. That may explain some of the hate, I guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 22, 2014)

Re-listened to the first 3 Disturbed albums...

I like them.  I will admit, the stuff after 10,000 Fists isn't really that good, but I do dig the .... out of the early stuff.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 22, 2014)

I love Rammstein. My guitar buddies that are technical and stuff dont like them because they play pretty simple riffs. But they are catchy and watch a live performance by them!!!


----------



## ElectricEelChair (Apr 22, 2014)

I really like bullet for my valentine and Michael buble :O im turning into a girl I know...


----------



## JustMac (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for this thread mate! I loved reading all the comments!
METALLICA! Sell outs? only coz there ....ing awesome

KORN ! Nu metal is a shit name but they didnt come up with it did they!

AVENGED SEVENFOLD! THEY wore make up, there not emo .... GET OVER IT!

CHILDREN OF BODOM! NOT FAGS, EVEN IF THEY WERE.YOU KNOW WHO ELSE IS? ROB HALFORD... ONE OF THE GRANDFATHERS OF METAL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2014)

gh0Zt said:


> Thanks for this thread mate! I loved reading all the comments!
> METALLICA! Sell outs? only coz there ....ing awesome
> 
> KORN ! Nu metal is a shit name but they didnt come up with it did they!
> ...



Whoah.


----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 25, 2014)

Nardong Putik said:


> Huge Green Day fan here.


Same not so much there last album though LOVIN THE PIC BLACK ADDER!


----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoah.



Sorry had A LOT of anger XD... As you can probably telll i had alot of stick foor my fave bands. haah
but i feel people are really opening up so i should make another list:

ALL HEAVY DUBSTEP/DRUM AND BASS/ JUNGLE
QUEEN: THOUGHT ALL THE HATERS DIED OUT BUT HEY
Bon Jovi: cock rock never hurt anyone
Eminem, cypress hill and most 90's hip hop
I ENJOY GETTING RICK ROLLED! OK? IM SORRY!


----------



## Vigaren (Apr 25, 2014)

I think some Attack! Attack! is pretty sweet.......


----------



## JustMac (Apr 25, 2014)

gh0Zt said:


> Sorry had A LOT of anger XD... As you can probably telll i had alot of stick foor my fave bands. haah
> but i feel people are really opening up so i should make another list:
> 
> ALL HEAVY DUBSTEP/DRUM AND BASS/ JUNGLE
> ...


By "heavy" Dubstep do mean Skrillex et al? That's fair enough but I hate it when you say you like Benga or Skream to a brostep fan and the inevitable "that's not real dubtep"/"who the hell is that" gets thrown back in your face. Same with DnB and Jungle...but honestly, if we're going by music that is hated in its respective area of music, what dance fan HATES those genres? It's better to stick to artists for this imo.

I think 90's hip hop gets stick because of...well, 80's hip hop. I guess it was so fresh, expressive and innovative, and was a crucial element in the integration of the black community into U.S culture. 90's gangsta rap was the antithesis to this; sexist attitude to women, self-defeatist ideals and promotion of violence/gang culture
. I personally still like it, but I can see why others get worked up over it. Plus musicality took a bit of a backseat, those Tribe Called Quest and Rakim-esque jazz/funk mix UPS went down the drain .


----------



## Addison90 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bruno Mars, dude is talented and get a lot of hate among metalheads


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Rusty Cooley.

Sure, his playing isn't the most creative, but the guy has scary chops. That solo album he put out has some good songs on it.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 27, 2014)

Rings Of Saturn
Korn
Slipknot
The Acacia Strain
Cradle Of Filth
Marilyn Manson
Killswitch Engage
I see these bands getting quite a bit of hate but I love all of them. If it wasn't for Korn and Slipknot I probably wouldn't even be listening to metal.
Also, if you hate Queen your opinion on music is equivalent to dog shit to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 27, 2014)

Acacia Strain is a guilty pleasure. I've always wanted to hear screaming Joe Swanson in a band.



Lukifer said:


> I love Rammstein. My guitar buddies that are technical and stuff dont like them because they play pretty simple riffs. But they are catchy and watch a live performance by them!!!



....ing this. I've had some friends that said "Rammstein isn't metal."

.... that noise. They have some pretty heavy songs.



]



And on top of that, an awesome live show.


----------



## James_D_Trunks (Apr 27, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> My friends hate on me for liking BTBAM.




None of my friends like that band.
I love it!


----------



## geese_com (Apr 27, 2014)

Lukifer said:


> I love Rammstein. My guitar buddies that are technical and stuff dont like them because they play pretty simple riffs. But they are catchy and watch a live performance by them!!!



Rammstein came on the radio yesterday and I admit I did not change the station. I actually turned it up!


----------



## chopeth (Apr 27, 2014)

I think nobody mentioned... Watain


----------



## vilk (Apr 27, 2014)

I wanted to post in this thread and I looked though all my music but honestly all the bands in my library are pretty undisputedly cool


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Apr 27, 2014)

Addison90 said:


> Bruno Mars, dude is talented and get a lot of hate among metalheads



This. I'm not a fan of most of his music, but if you saw the Super Bowl halftime show, dude can play. I'm not a drum expert but that was a pretty mean solo. He's got a great voice too.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll add in In Flames. I don't like their newest album though. Despite their complete shift in style over the years, I liked A Sense of Purpose and Come Clarity. More than Soundtrack to Your Escape, or even Clayman.

Whoracle and Colony still kick more ass though.


----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 29, 2014)

JustMac said:


> By "heavy" Dubstep do mean Skrillex et al? That's fair enough but I hate it when you say you like Benga or Skream to a brostep fan and the inevitable "that's not real dubtep"/"who the hell is that" gets thrown back in your face. Same with DnB and Jungle...but honestly, if we're going by music that is hated in its respective area of music, what dance fan HATES those genres? It's better to stick to artists for this imo.
> 
> I think 90's hip hop gets stick because of...well, 80's hip hop. I guess it was so fresh, expressive and innovative, and was a crucial element in the integration of the black community into U.S culture. 90's gangsta rap was the antithesis to this; sexist attitude to women, self-defeatist ideals and promotion of violence/gang culture
> . I personally still like it, but I can see why others get worked up over it. Plus musicality took a bit of a backseat, those Tribe Called Quest and Rakim-esque jazz/funk mix UPS went down the drain .



Yeah Skrillex ,Zomboy, Downlink, excision is my fave. lol brostep though...
your right about the 90s hip hop being extremely important(love cypress hill). But g rap sort of made what 90s hip hop had archived all invain with there sexism and ''pop a cap in yo ass ............'' attitude.


----------



## jay moth (Apr 29, 2014)

I mostly prefer Limp Bizkit over Korn.

Probably since I find lyrics of both of them equally dumb, and while Fred is not even trying, Jon does, and (in my opinion) fails. Silly, right?


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 29, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Cradle Of Filth


I happen to think this band is super creative and original, but their hate is warranted


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 29, 2014)

Suicide silence, avenged sevenfold, limp bizkit, and meshuggah.


----------



## KingLouis (Apr 29, 2014)

I get different hate from different friends, but between them all I think ALL the music I like gets hated on lol.

Animals as Leaders have "no soul or feeling" apparently. Kurt Cobain is a total hack (that one is TOTAL bs, he had an amazing knack for writing). And probably the biggest one...HIM haha. Don't really think I have to explain that one...lol


----------



## ONE (Apr 29, 2014)

Coldplay


----------



## -42- (Apr 29, 2014)

Deafheaven.


----------



## ke7mix (Apr 30, 2014)

Die Antwoord
Childish Gambino
For some reason some people dont like Twelve Foot Ninja


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 1, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Also, if you hate Queen your opinion on music is equivalent to dog shit to me.



I highlighted this to add I could not possibly agree more. Almost everything in the universe, especially music, is subjective, but the legacy of Queen absolutely is not.


----------



## greendog86 (May 2, 2014)

i really grew to like 80's "hair metal":
dokken
def leppard
cinderella
skid row
wasp
etc...

and i was only burn in the late 80's so its not because of nostalgic feelings or something... i really like it!


----------



## necronile (May 2, 2014)

Godsmack


----------



## Kullerbytta (May 2, 2014)

I think I posted here already, but I realized I've got another entry!

Cradle of Filth. 
Everyone is hating on them because of Dani's singing, and I can see why. At first I wasn't very impressed with his singing style but I've grown accustomed to it and I wouldn't want him to sing in any other way. Jez wouldn't fit. 

Their songs are immensely cool and atmospheric  
And their lyrics are among the best I've heard. I'm not really into Gothic themes but there's no denying Dani knows damn well how to write, describe and create entrancing lyrical content.

_Soooo biased_  
They're great. I don't know what would've become of me if I had never discovered them.


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Jun 1, 2014)

I love Deafheaven, Wolves in the Throne Room, and Between the Buried and Me.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jun 1, 2014)

Trivium. Big fan of all of their stuff, with the exception of maybe The Crusade... which is okay, but not fantastic.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jun 2, 2014)

*deep sigh*


----------



## no_dice (Jun 2, 2014)

Skrillex


----------



## MoshJosh (Jun 2, 2014)

My Chemical Romance


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 2, 2014)

^ All three of the above posts.

I can't imagine anybody hating them, but I'll say that the best song I've heard this year is the new Icona Pop. So good.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 2, 2014)

no_dice said:


> Skrillex



I like his Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites EP. It's got some cool tracks. And I like noise.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jun 2, 2014)

Does Periphery count? (not around here, obviously)

Other than that, KMFDM, some Slipknot/Stone Sour, Alien Ant Farm, and 311.


----------



## Frankenstrat (Jun 3, 2014)

I really like a day to remember.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 3, 2014)

Cryptopsy.


Well... Their early stuff.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2014)

Godsmack and Cradle of Filth. Loved them as a kid and still do love their older stuff (up to Nymphetamine for CoF). Haters gon' hate.


----------



## MFB (Jun 3, 2014)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Also, if you hate Queen your opinion on music is equivalent to dog shit to me.



I don't hate Queen by any means, but I'm 99% sure that if the only place I heard "Bohemian Rhapsody" was Wayne's World, my life certainly wouldn't be any worse off. That song is so god damn over-hyped I can't even begin.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 3, 2014)

stevexc said:


> I like his Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites EP. It's got some cool tracks. And I like noise.



I don't like Skrillex or dubstep in particular, but Scary Monsters & Nice Sprites (the song) has like the best theme ever.
Super simple, but what a hook.


----------



## Estilo (Jun 5, 2014)

Trivium! Also I don't get all the hate Nickelback gets, not that I like them in any way. They do radio-friendly rock but it's not like they're the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 5, 2014)

Alright, this may seem like an odd one, but System Of A Down. I've noticed that they tend to get a lot of hate in our scene, probably due to the fact that they're so mainstream and well known and they don't write super complex music. But I personally have always loved them, as they were one of the first bands that got me into metal and still impress me with their songwriting to this day.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 5, 2014)

Dance Gavin Dance. I was nearly burned at the stake when I posted a video of DGD on this fourm.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 6, 2014)

Joy Division and Mogwai.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh, here's a band probably nobody here (aside from me) likes.


----------



## Addison90 (Jul 8, 2014)

Coldplay. They get a lot of HATE here as far as i remember


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Jul 9, 2014)

Yngwie, Death, Necrophagist, Huntress, and...ashamed as I am to say it...the Liturgy LP 'Aesthethica' had its moments.


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Jul 9, 2014)

[removed duplicate post]


----------



## Forkface (Jul 9, 2014)

ehhh, Im getting in trouble for this but...

I actually enjoy _some_ of Justin Bieber's music. Same goes for most top 40 popstars right now, Gaga, Katy Perry, Rihanna, etc. Lyrics are bullshit most of the time, though. 

And I love Kanye West, dude's a grade-A asshole, and his lyrics are meh, but he's music and production is facking nuts.



Seriously I feel like im gonna get permabanned or something


----------



## DaemonRage (Jul 10, 2014)

Nickelback
Limp Bizkit 
Korn
Load/Reload era Metallica


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Jul 10, 2014)

Smash Mouth.

Most people think I have nostalgia googles on but their first three albums are incredible IMHO. Their guitarist/songwriter Greg Camp and producer Eric Valentine were in perfect lockstep creatively - everything sounds huge and perfectly accented. It's like a 60s meets 90s type sound with 22nd century engineering IMHO, very original and enjoyable on many different levels.



Forkface said:


> ehhh, Im getting in trouble for this but...
> 
> I actually enjoy _some_ of Justin Bieber's music. Same goes for most top 40 popstars right now, Gaga, Katy Perry, Rihanna, etc. Lyrics are bullshit most of the time, though.
> 
> ...



LOTS of people I know feel that way. I unfortunately don't find anything about modern pop music appealing. I enjoy a solid hook and for some reason producers nowadays can't write one to save their life. Don't get me wrong - there are a few pop songs of note that I find VERY catchy and appreciate but by and large I can't stand Lady Gaga et al.

Also people LOVE Kanye and I really can't get on board with him. I agree that his lyrics are garbage but I also don't enjoy his production in the slightest. Then again I am one of those pseudo-hipsters white kids that enjoys MKC-based boom bap from the 90s with lots of fusion samples :lol;


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 10, 2014)

Didn't like their later output as much, but goddamn it this one does it for me. 



... *ducks* 



JosephAOI said:


> Alright, this may seem like an odd one, but System Of A Down. I've noticed that they tend to get a lot of hate in our scene, probably due to the fact that they're so mainstream and well known and they don't write super complex music. But I personally have always loved them, as they were one of the first bands that got me into metal and still impress me with their songwriting to this day.



 +1. Most of my "early metal" choices sound awful to me now, but I still enjoy these guys' work. Though I confess Mesmerize/Hypnotize were a disappointment.


----------



## DrShredder (Jul 10, 2014)

Metallica gets a lot of hate these days but I love them.
Still really enjoying their live shows.
I even like Lars's playing for the most part and load/reload are my favorite metallica albums.
Sometimes it makes me feel down that so many people like to go on the internet to complain about stuff while there are so many things in life to enjoy.


----------



## desmondtencents (Jul 10, 2014)

I like a lot of "non-metal" rock music that people around here might not like but I have to agree with some of the pop music stuff that's been listed.
I'm a dad now and my daughter (almost 7 years old) always wants to listen to Taylor Swift and Katie Perry whenever we're in the car. I must say it's grown on me and I actually enjoy quite a bit of it. Also the soundtrack from Disney's Frozen. Let it go is such a well written song you can't help but sing along.
And, already mentioned I think, I will admit to being a huge Lorde fan. The whole album is really good!


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd like to say disturbed and slipknot. Disturbed, a few years ago, was THE heaviest band I listened to (ca. 2008-2011). I really enjoy listening to disturbed (who I started listening to a lot again) and slipknot regardless of what people say.


----------



## Pat_tct (Jul 11, 2014)

don't know if I already said it but: In Flames

And I mean the new In Flames stuff..... sure it's different but it's damn catchy and I find myself listening to all their stuff all the time lately


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Jul 11, 2014)

I like Britney Spears early work a lot, especially the "Britney" album is a killer.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 11, 2014)

Cradle Of Filth.


----------



## karjim (Jul 11, 2014)

Dave Mustaine and his super super death or something like that ....God I love his band and this guy is dick . Who cares best thrash NWOBHM band ever !


----------



## Daeniel (Aug 28, 2014)

Love In Flames too. Don't care about all the "they got too commercial" crap though. Find another metal band that in 20 years continued to evolve like them, instead of just releasing an endless stream of the same s*it.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 28, 2014)

^
your avatar reminds me so much of this


----------



## BouhZik (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn I love Jamiroquai, Prince, Hendrix, James Brown (w/ the JB's)....
The first two Jamiroquai albums are masterpieces. That bass player was awesome. 
Somebody who is not mentioned yet: araabmuzik. I love the electronic dream album. This dude looks like a massive asshole and he's gathering a massive load of hate but I really liked some of his stuff.


----------



## frahmans (Aug 28, 2014)

When you are out with 7 individuals in your department of varying musical tastes to Karaoke, one brings them together - One Direction. So I see the value of One Direction because they got catchy beats and lyrics easy to remember. Perfect for Karaoke and only Karaoke.


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 28, 2014)

Here goes 

Jem (Her stuff is so out there sometimes, I love it)
Parmore ('nuff said)
Fredric Chopin (Most of my friends don't like classical music)
Samuel Barber (Same as above)
Skrillex (He was sort of overhyped for awhile IMO, but he did put out some solid tracks)
Black Sun Empire (Whenever I play a BSE song for anyone, they ask me if I've been diagnosed as a schizophrenic )
Original Sin (The drum and bass artist, love his shit)
Adele (All of my friends laugh at me for liking her stuff, but Turning Tables is a beautiful song)

anndddd Katy Perry. I am in love with that woman. Not just because of her gorgeous face, but her songs are so catchy. Plus the documentary about her made my heart beat quicker


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 29, 2014)

Adele and Paramore are awesome.


----------



## Alex6534 (Aug 29, 2014)

Emeli Sandi


----------



## monkeysuncle (Aug 29, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Joy Division and Mogwai.



Please tell me who hates on the above bands


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 29, 2014)

Attila, Upon A Burning Body, Hacktivist


----------



## Necris (Aug 30, 2014)

Merzbow


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Aug 30, 2014)

BouhZik said:


> Damn I love Jamiroquai, Prince, Hendrix, James Brown (w/ the JB's)....
> The first two Jamiroquai albums are masterpieces. That bass player was awesome.
> Somebody who is not mentioned yet: araabmuzik. I love the electronic dream album. This dude looks like a massive asshole and he's gathering a massive load of hate but I really liked some of his stuff.



 For Jamiroquai ! Their early albums rule and my guilty pleasure whenever I am hitting the beaches of the Spanish and French coasts.


----------



## gorthul (Aug 30, 2014)

Forrest_H said:


> Black Sun Empire (Whenever I play a BSE song for anyone, they ask me if I've been diagnosed as a schizophrenic )



I don't know any people who are genuinely interested in music that discredit BSE...I love their stuff!

At topic: Knife Party
In the masses of all the dubstep bands they kinda stand out to me, they surely do know how to write good songs that still feature the heavy wobble the kids love. They also have some nice melodies too, at the moment I'm learning the synth solo in Rage Valley on guitar.


----------



## mediaguitarist (Aug 31, 2014)

Basically, what I've seen here is that if a band/artist has ever made anything of themselves, then hate will follow. Pretty much everything that I have ever liked or loved would draw hate. Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, Korn, Deftones, Bring Me The Horizon, Staind, Adema, Cold, Ill Nino, Johnny Cash, Periphery, Tesseract, you get the idea. 

If your music is simple and straight forward, you'll be hated on for lack of technical ability.

If your music is super fast and challenging (Dragonforce), you'll be hated on because "there is no way you can do that live"(then when you pull it off live they call out the slightest note change or difference... or they ignore it all together and just keep saying you can't).

If you dress normally, you're not metal enough.

If you dress metal you'll be called a poser.

If they can't pick something out, then they will make something up. (i.e. Djent being all about one-string... last I checked Periphery and Animals as Leaders make use of the whole guitar).

One simply can't win with the hater types. Some people are just born leeches. They won't learn to create anything of their own but they are happy to take the time to tear down any accomplishment another person makes. All one can do at the end of the day is just listen to whatever you love and be proud of it. In the end what you're actually dealing with is a very loud and very small minority of people. Sure some people make fun of Limp Bizkit... but last I checked they are selling out left and right with their live shows. Same goes for Korn, Deftones, SOAD, and any band that has every made something of themselves.

**rant-off**


----------



## Black43 (Aug 31, 2014)

Avenged Sevenfold rock. Almost everybody hates them but.
I actually like Trivium's new album. A lot. I found myself listening to The Broken World more than I care to admit.
Also, Mushroomhead kick ass.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Aug 31, 2014)

I absolutely love Paramore. I have every album. 
I get a little hate for that, I've even gotten some here.


----------



## Dayn (Aug 31, 2014)

DragonForce. They do what they do well. They go balls-to-the-wall and indulge in the ridiculous and have fun. It's perfect.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Aug 31, 2014)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> I absolutely love Paramore. I have every album.
> I get a little hate for that, I've even gotten some here.



I find that people who have never listened to them and/or don't appreciate production (or are just assholes) hate them, but I know multiple metalheads who enjoy their music and a bunch more who are aware of the fact that their drummer is actually really good and the production is fantastic. I've used that one Paramore snare sample myself on a couple of songs


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 31, 2014)

The Fat Boys 
Prince 
Bing Crosby
Dean Martin
Frank Sinatra
All kinds of swing from the 30's and 40's.

I can revel in the shit storm of hate that used to get rained down upon me back in the day for turning off whatever metal or old school gangster rap was playing at the party to listen to Purple Rain or anything from the above artists. But, , it was my house, my stereo, I was drunk, and we were gonna hear it.

I hear In Flames get quite a bit of hate, but I love everything they have done. Anders is one of my all time favorite vocalists and them boys can write some riffs.

Nu-metal gets constant hate, but there were some good bands. It got over saturated and a little silly, but so does every new genre or style once the copy cats get overwhelming.

Korn
Deftones
Ultraspank 
Spineshank 
Cold 
Mudvayne 
Ill Nino 
Demon Hunter 
Relative Ash
Non-Point
Taproot
Project 86

Not everything all these bands did was great but they all had some rather noteworthy material imo. Except for Cold, I love everything they did.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 1, 2014)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> The Fat Boys
> Prince
> Bing Crosby
> Dean Martin
> ...


What kind of person hates this stuff!


----------



## se7en_immortal (Sep 1, 2014)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> The Fat Boys
> Prince
> Bing Crosby
> Dean Martin
> ...



I like everything you've listed...lol. Of course my tastes go from classical all the way through the spectrum to the heaviest metal I can find.


----------

